# It's Like Christmas in August...



## parallel (Aug 22, 2015)

The door bell rang this morning and Mrs. Parallel found that UPS had delivered two large packages to our porch. It turns out the our Toyota Tundra came with a Bass Pro camping package that we didn't think we were getting. The package contained one (1) Ascend H2.4 dome tent, two (2) Ascend D2400 backpacks, four (4) Ascend 33" x 75" rectangular sleeping bags rated for 10°, two (2) Bass Pro Shops Extreme XPS 6'6" fishing rods, two (2) Bass Pro Shops Extreme EXS20 spinning reels and one (1) Bass Pro Shops Extreme T Qualifier 370 tackle bag. This package is supposed to worth $1000. Looks like we'll be taking more camping/fishing trips this fall. :)

The really cool thing is that it looks like the dealer customized the package for us combining the fishing package and camping package... and here I thought all of those questions they were asking were just small talk. LOL.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 22, 2015)

Holy cow, Ive never heard of that before. That's awesome!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 22, 2015)

Now that is very cool!

Looks like fun times are ahead for the family!


----------



## parallel (Aug 22, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Holy cow, Ive never heard of that before. That's awesome!


I hadn't either until AFTER we bought the Tundra and someone asked which "package" I chose. We checked it out and just assumed that because we didn't buy the specific truck that has the Bass Pro Off Road Edition badging, that ours wouldn't qualify. Then it just shows up... and even better, we really wouldn't have much use for some of the items in each of the "packages", and it seems like they tailored the package just for us.

The Bass Pro Shops Off-Road Edition package. <--- LINK


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 22, 2015)

That is great!


----------



## Brill (Aug 22, 2015)

Truck+gear+low gas prices (squared)=fishing trip to Canada!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 22, 2015)

lindy said:


> Truck+gear+low gas prices (squared)=fishing trip to Canada!


Dude, he lives like 30 min from awesome fishing.
Surrounded by french-speaking inbreds.
What could Canada offer him?


----------



## medicchick (Aug 22, 2015)

lindy said:


> Truck+gear+low gas prices (squared)=fishing trip to Canada!


Nope, keep going further north for Alaskan salmon.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 23, 2015)

nice job on the swag gathering....  since you aren't going to use it, just pack it back up and send it to me, ok?


----------



## parallel (Aug 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> nice job on the swag gathering....  since you aren't going to use it, just pack it back up and send it to me, ok?


LOL... oh we're going to use it... but I do admit that we're going to wait until the weather cools off a bit  (that would be late September early October down here). Mrs. Parallel has decided that the new tent is going to serve as storage so we'll have more room in the tent we have now. We already have a condo vs a tent. We have a six person tent with a 10' x 10' canopy covering the entrance and acting as a front porch/kitchen plus a "shower tent" with no bottom that pulls double duty (pun intended) as a makeshift head (or latrine for non-sailors). Now we'll have this 4 person tent as well. Christ... it's gonna take a half hour to get set up if she keeps adding stuff.


----------

